
Patent Trolling Doesn’t Pay: Intellectual Ventures Shows A -73% Return - icey
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/28/intellectual-ventures-negative-return/
======
tzs
Conclusion does not follow.

IV does much more than just buy up other people's patents and license them
out. They also put considerable resources into researching and developing new
inventions. How do we know that it isn't the latter activities that are
responsible for the low return?

If we want to know whether patent trolling pays or not, shouldn't we look at
firms that only do that? For example, Acacia Research? Acacia has done quite
well financially.

~~~
bhiggins
They also put considerable resources into PR considering all the puff pieces
out there on them.

And, right, let's look at a sample size of one to find out if trolling pays!
Brilliant!

------
api
I read a puff piece on this place in Harvard Business Review. It did not have
the intended puffing effect.

------
bhiggins
Just give them enough time and they'll become the Monsanto of ideas. It'll be
great!

